# [ebuild] Glipper 1.0

## RaX

Pour ceux qui comme moi utilise GNOME (light dans mon cas), il existe un petit outil bien sympathique pour gérer le "presse-papier" (oui oui le clipboard ^^) la version 1.0 est sorti il y a quelques semaines mais elle n'est pas encore disponible dans portage. j'ai donc fait une petite ebuild. À ajouter dans son overlay favoris.

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# Author : RaX| <raxxx.fr@gmail.com>

# $Header: $

inherit gnome2

DESCRIPTION="Glipper is a clipboardmanager for the GNOME Panel."

HOMEPAGE="http://glipper.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6

                >=dev-lang/python-2.4

                >=dev-python/pygtk-2.6

                >=dev-python/pygobject-2.6

                >=dev-python/gnome-python-2.10"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

                 >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16"

```

Bonne journée.

PS: je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne peut pas poster sur le bugzilla, je peut uniquement confirmer un bug :s.

----------

## Magic Banana

Es-tu sûr de tes dépendances ? La documentation mentionne >=gnome-python-extras-2.10 et >=gnome-desktop-2.10 (que tu n'as pas) et aucunement >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16 (que tu as).

----------

## RaX

Salut, j'ai testé avec et sans ">=gnome-python-extras-2.10" aucun changement. Pour gnome-panel il s'agit d'un élément indispensable pour l'utilisation car glipper n'est plus une application stand-alone mais un applets. J'ajoute gnome-desktop qui était installé sur ma machine et que j'ai zappé pour cette ebuild.

----------

## kwenspc

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Salut, j'ai testé avec et sans ">=gnome-python-extras-2.10" aucun changement. 

 

Parce qu'il est surement déjà installé. Chez quelqu'un où ce paquet n'est pas installé ton ebuild va planter je pense.

----------

## RaX

Nan nan je n'est pas gnome-python-extras, en fait pour faire les dépendances je me suis basé sur le "configure.ac" de Glipper et pas sur la documentation, mais enfin je v me renseigner plus sérieusement sur l'utilité de cette dépendance, en tout cas un grand merci a vous pour vos remarques  :Smile: .

----------

